# New Guy from NC



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

welcome to AT from another one


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

welcome where in nc?


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Well Im use to just be in Union County but thanks to annexation I'm now in the sprawling metropolis of Indian Trail.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk modeclan. Have fun here.


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Hello and welcome. Sounds like you need to change your anchor since you are now wearing glasses, I assume this is new to you. You will need to anchor with the string on the side or your nose instead of on the tip of your nose. This will allow you to look through your lense at the target......Cheese


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow Tarheel


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to AT, glad to have you here.


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

welcome to AT....where in NC is Indian Trail....East...Central...Western....Steve


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to AT.I 2 friends that live in Indian Trail. One has a hunting lbusiness in SC and the other shoots national tournaments with me.Hope you enjoy AT.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!! to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

huntersteve Indian Trail is about 10 miles east of Charlotte.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow Tarheel


Welcome to AT, from a fellow bluedevil


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## RBH (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a Tarheel :wink::welcomesign::llama:


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

